# Pinching?



## Dr.Dro (Jan 17, 2008)

Can someone explain the safest and the most efficient way for me to pinch the oldest growth so that the newer growths can catch up?
(Dont wont to snap anything )
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 17, 2008)

all you need to do is tie her longer branches down, to make the canopy even.  my favorite way to grow leggy ladies like SnowWhite


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

Is this one of the ways to top a plant, Is it correct?
The red line is where the cut is.
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 18, 2008)

To me 'pinching' is supercropping.

And supercropping is pinching branches,brusing them so they flop over to one side.

That 'topping' diagram is right too.

Search Supercropping Cannabis on youtube,you'll find a few vids on it.

I may do a tutorial on supercropping soon.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks man......
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jjsunderground (Jan 18, 2008)

no..pinching is a FIM technique, where you snip the main set of leafs coming from the main cola. every time a ne wet shoots up you snip it.​


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

I would supercrop instead of topping. By pinching it and bending it over it is now lower than the lower branches (just pinch and bend a few nodes to be below next growth). The lower branches that were below the top will now all be higher than the top and grow and fight for the top position. You also won't lose the top it will recover and still bud.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 18, 2008)

You know I am OL'World and this new school work is so cool to me. Pruning, and training is what I am used to, But this Snarky OL'Beast would like a bit of classroom time on supercropping, 
Pics are good as a learning tool, but I like the hands on approach. Anyone show some good examples of how this is done.
   Please Sir, I want some more.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> You know I am OL'World and this new school work is so cool to me. Pruning, and training is what I am used to, But this Snarky OL'Beast would like a bit of classroom time on supercropping,
> Pics are good as a learning tool, but I like the hands on approach. Anyone show some good examples of how this is done.
> Please Sir, I want some more.
> 
> ...


 
Hey KK,
     Yes, there's a grower on here doing a great job with it....that crazy vancouver guy, here's a link to his grow and go to the 4th post down... 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21124&page=2


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Check this suppercropping video out!
Bending all the branches tricks the plant and makes it think that all the bracnhes are main colas...RIGHT?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1YEc7ENd5E&feature=related
Dro:cool2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2008)

What you want to do is pinch until you feel a pop. I've used this method a few times. Heres a super cropped white widow.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW very nice bro.....
Dro:cool2:


----------

